# Myferrylink - not bookable through clubs?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm looking at options for crossing the channel next year, and although we have used the Tunnel in recent years, I'm open to options, although I'm not keen on going via Dunkirk.

Looking at the CC & CCC ferry booking sites, they don't appear as an option - are the clubs being cautious because they don't think the venture will last, or is it just down to commission (or lack of it?) offered by MFL? 

One of the attractions with them would be the carnet option, as I would expect to travel at least 3 times in 2014. 3 returns would cost £232.50 (with the MH supplement) which is pretty good value. I wouldn't travel in their "peak" seaons, so I presum that would be the total to pay. Has anybody used this under the new regime? I know several members used the old SF scheme. Are there no supplements for changing bookings? And how far ahead do you need to book up to reserve a place? 
Thoughts & opinions, as well as answers please 8) 

I'm concerned that they may not survive, either through lack of buisness, or competition rulings. It seemed to me when it was set up to be a way by Eurotunnel (they own it!) to knock the competition from P&O and DFDS.

Eurotunnel do a frequent traveller scheme, but it requires a minimum of 5 retuns, and the cost is £54 each way (£43 + £10 MH supplement). It would be nice to be able to do that with Tesco vouchers, but I think somebody said on here that it isn't possible.

Also, do P&O do similar?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bump.......


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We use my ferry carnet tickets, so far very good , no probs
We are in our second year.


----------

